# True Love



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

This may have been posted. . . 

If you really want to see how loves you . . .

Take your wife and your dog and lock them in the trunk for 2 hours. . .

When you open the trunk, see who loves you!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Dogs are so kewl, it is too bad I'm allergic.  :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Dogs are so kewl, it is too bad I'm allergic.  :lol:


You may find this interesting smiddy. If you are allergic to the fur there are quite a few options out there. My mom is allergic to my Black Lab but she has no problems with her Bichon Frisé.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoallergenic_dog_breeds

http://www.akc.org/about/faq_allergies.cfm


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> You may find this interesting smiddy. If you are allergic to the fur there are quite a few options out there.


It might just be a swamp thaaaang.....


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Dogs are so kewl, it is too bad I'm allergic.  :lol:


You shouldn't be bothered by Bishon's, Yorkies, or a Maltease. I'm sure that there are others, but I know that these three breeds don't usually bother people with allergies...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> This may have been posted. . .
> 
> If you really want to see how loves you . . .
> 
> ...


That's wrong... Funny... but wrong... :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just tried it, the dog won............


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I just tried it, the dog won............


**Disclaimer: DBSTalk does not condone the testing of this theory**

:lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I just tried it, the dog won............


:lol: I do not have the guts to try it, she knows where I keep the firearms.


----------



## pathill (Feb 20, 2009)

AirRocker said:


> **Disclaimer: DBSTalk does not condone the testing of this theory**
> 
> :lol:


Lol :lol: I sure bet, it'll be the dog with his tail wagging towards you. And when your wife is out, he'll definitely slap and leave y9ou for good! Ouch!:nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

When its a final decision down to the dog or the Mrs.....my money's usually on the dog...

He's more predictable, and what's the worst that could happen...he pees on my leg? :lol:

I don't even want to think of the ending of going with the other selection...


----------

